# احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*احدث* *طرق وبالصور لقتل الزوج وبطرق مضمونه *​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 





​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 
*وايضا احدث الطرق لقتل الزوجه*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
*^*​ 
​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

*الصورة الرابعه لطريقه قتل الزوجه لمن  لم تظهر عندة* 




​


----------



## فادية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

يا ساتر على الاجرام :cry2:
ايييييه دا:11azy:​


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

*وكذلك 

لقد انتهت 

تقريبا حياة المتزوجين على وجة الارض 

هههههههههههههه 

كدة تخفيف سكانى يا راجل *


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بتساعد الناس
يااااااااااااااااه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



فادية قال:


> يا ساتر على الاجرام :cry2:
> 
> 
> ايييييه دا:11azy:​


*مش احسن من اكياس*
* وسكاكين المطبخ*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا فادية*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



mena2222 قال:


> *وكذلك *
> 
> *لقد انتهت *
> 
> ...


*اااه*
*فكره *
*نبعت الطرق دى لاحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء*
*علشان مشكله الانفجار السكانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور *​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت بتساعد الناس
> يااااااااااااااااه
> ...


*ومجانا والله يا بنت الفادى*
*الناس غلابه ومنعدهمش خبرة*
*واهى حاجه ببلاش كدة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طرق لذيذة وجديدة لانج
وخصوصاااااااااا طرق قتل الزوج 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا بيتر​


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

ينهار اسود 

ايه ياعم ده

ليه كده فى فى ايه

بس فى كام طريقه روعه جداااااا على فكره


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

:yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> طرق لذيذة وجديدة لانج
> وخصوصاااااااااا طرق قتل الزوج
> 
> ربنا يخليك لينا يا بيتر​


*الله يسامحكم*
* قويين ومفتريين*
*وكمان جديدة لانج*
*مع انى بحب بيرسيل*
*يعنى عجبك طرق قتل الزوج*
*علشان اسد *
*ومالو *
*بس شايفة الاسشوار*
*طلقه واحدة كفايه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



kajo قال:


> ينهار اسود
> 
> ايه ياعم ده
> 
> ...


*نقى واختار *
*يا *
*عبدالستار*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*وبراحتك*
* لتختار حاجة رجالى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:


*طيب ممكن اعرف ايه الى عجبتك*
*الرجالى *
* ولا*
* الحريمى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## girl of my lord (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

ههههههههههه
حلوين قوووووووووي
بس انت شكلك اللي عملتهم
الله يكون فييييي عوووووووون مراتك
ربنا يستر عليهااا منك


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوين قوووووووووي
> بس انت شكلك اللي عملتهم
> الله يكون فييييي عوووووووون مراتك
> ربنا يستر عليهااا منك


*ابعد يا شيطان *
*ابعد*
*يا*
*شيطان*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~o*

انا جايبـــــــــــــلكم النهاردة احدث طرق علشان الزوجة تخلص من زوجها و الزوج يخلص من زوجتة من غير شوشرة بقى و خلع و محاكم و الكـــــــــــــلام المتعب دة

1-نبتدى بالزوج ((يلا يا بنات يا حلوين ركزوا معـــــــــــــايا اوى))


























و بالتوفيق يا بنـــــــــــــــــات ان شاء اللة:36_3_17::748pf::t12:

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*

2-((بالنسبة للرجالة)) بس يا شقيقى فى الانسانية هى الطرق كتير بس المهـــــــــــــــــم التنفيـــــــــــــــــز الجيـــــــــــــــــد!!!! 

زكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز معـــــــــــــــــايا




















و كــــــــــــــــــــدة خلاص بقى يا اولاد حنعيــــــــــــــــــــش فى ســــــــــــــــــــلام دائم بس المهم ((التنفبذ الجيد ههههههههههه))

عــــــــــــــــــــاوز كباية ردود مشــــــــــــــــــــبرة ​
:748pf::36_3_11::8_8_35[1]::961gn::766ah::36_3_1:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/9908/58060362sk2.jpg


----------



## merola (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا الصراحة عقاب تحفة ​*_


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا الصراحة عقاب تحفة ​*_




ههههههههه شوفتى بقى حاجة سهلة خالص هههههههه 

شكرا لردك يا ميرولا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*

لابجد طرق جديدة علينا ياروكى 
بس خاللى بالك بقى 
لتكون انت اول المتجرب فيهم هذه الطرق
احترس
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لابجد طرق جديدة علينا ياروكى
> بس خاللى بالك بقى
> لتكون انت اول المتجرب فيهم هذه الطرق
> احترس
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههه لا متقلقيش عليا يا مرمر انا حقعد فى شقة و هقعدها فى شقة تانية  هههههههه اهو امان بردو المهم ربنا يسطر عليكى انتى خدى حزرك ادينى فطمتك اهو على الطرق علشان ميدحكش عليكى  ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههه لا متقلقيش عليا يا مرمر انا حقعد فى شقة و هقعدها فى شقة تانية  هههههههه اهو امان بردو المهم ربنا يسطر عليكى انتى خدى حزرك ادينى فطمتك اهو على الطرق علشان ميدحكش عليكى  ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حكاية كل واحدة فى شقة دى 
جديدة ياروكى 
يدحك عليا.....ايه يابنى انت متعرفنيش ولا ايه
ده انا هدبح له القطة من اولها
هههههههههههههههههه
مش هعمل زى ناس وارميه فى شقة لوحده ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة حكاية كل واحدة فى شقة دى
> جديدة ياروكى
> يدحك عليا.....ايه يابنى انت متعرفنيش ولا ايه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه يا واد يا مرمر يا جامد هههههههه بس انا بقى خايف على عمرى :fun_lol::fun_lol: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**الطــــــــــرق الحديثة للخلاص من الازواج و الزوجات**o~°'¨*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياروكى
انشاء الله ربنا هيستر على وليانا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## safsofeh (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

*حلويييييييييييييين كتييييييير 
بس اسي وحدة رح تستعملها انت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

موضوع جميل اوى يا بيتر انا اسف مختش بالى خالص الى انت عاملة قبل كدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

ياااااااساتر يااااااااااارب

خافوا ربناااااااااااا

طب على ايه الجواز من الاوووووول


----------



## BITAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

*هنعمل ايه باتويتى*
* سنه الحياه*
*وشهر العسل*
*ويوم العمر*
*وساعه الحظ*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا بيتر انا اسف مختش بالى خالص الى انت عاملة قبل كدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا على المجامله الرقيقه يا **ROOOOOKY*
*تحياتى*


----------



## fayse_f (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*

اعتقد ان طريقة الكياس اسهل كتير 
       الرب يحفظ جميعكم


----------



## BITAR (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث الطرق لقتل الزوج ..... وايضا الزوجة*



fayse_f قال:


> اعتقد ان طريقة الكياس اسهل كتير
> الرب يحفظ جميعكم


*طريقه الاكياس *
*اسهل*
*ام*
*ارخص*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

